# Columbus Ohio AKC Show Sunday



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone going to be at the show? Lora will be there showing Vinny. Unfortunately I have to work so she is going with the shepherd people. If anyone goes she is a little nervous, she is the only non-proffessional handler showing a miniature so maybe a silent prayer would help, we won't take the major (5 points) but its good experience. It's hard to compete against Kaz, he's a fantastic handler and groomer. ( she has only been show grooming a couple of years - she's only 18)Thanks for your support!! Hopefully we'll have some pictures. Her judge is Johnny Shoemaker.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, wow... I've been there the last 3 days & am not sure if I'll make it today, I'm sorta exhausted. I'll have to see how I'm feeling & see when the MPoos are showing.

Yes, Kaz is tough to beat, as are Ann, Christine, and the other pros. I'm sending up prayers for her.

On a side note, I've had a great time at the shows & met some really nice dog people. I also picked up a "girly" leash for the new girl I'll be getting soon. Sure, I could re-use the collars/leashes I have from my boy, but they're all more masculine, plus my soon-to-be girl deserves some things bought specifically for her!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Best wishes to her!

Tell her to practice her confident face in the mirror. :angel2:

Though I can talk big...I'm still a nervous wreck when there are majors. 

Crossing my fingers for her!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, I told her to do the best she can, her dog is as good as some and better than some but its just one persons opinion in the ring. I'm waiting for a call from her later.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

No points but thats okay, a friend said they looked really good. Lora felt okay with how he did in the ring so she wasn't disappointed. A handler commentted that he had a very nice head. No more AKC till next year but still several UKC shows coming up. Thanks for the support.


----------

